# Tickets on sale



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Tickets for this years Waxstock now on sale. Got mine ordered. It’s on the wife’s birthday so I’ve told her I’ll take her out for the day:lol::lol:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up

Ordered mine now


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

What are the offers like?


----------



## Turnspleen (Jul 16, 2017)

Ticket and hotel booked. Cheers for the heads up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtst-chris (Dec 10, 2006)

Where do you buy the tickets from?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

Ordered mine, looking forward to it! Haven’t made it in previous years but now I’m setting up shop I ought to be going!


----------

